# CATCHING UP!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>I have been fishing a lot and have fallen way behind on posting reports the heat just wears you down. But the Good News is the speckled trout, redish, black drum and flounder are still biting down in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">Hopedale LA.</st1:address></st1:Street> Some days have been easy some the fish come slow but nice catches every time. The speckled trout have been switching back and forth from live shrimp and croakers. As always bigger fish with the croakers but not as many as fast. You can not go wrong with live shrimp both on corks and the bottom. The redfish have slowed a bit but are still steady, just working the shorelines and points with dead shrimp under a cork and you will catch them along with the black drum and occasional flounder. Just get out early to try and beat the heat and bring plenty water. Good luck and bowed rods. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>I have some openings in August and it is not to early to start booking some dates for the fall fishing which is going to be great judging from all the small trout and reds that are in the area right now.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>985-640-0569<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>www.ratherbe-fishing.com <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1">


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

damned good hauls!


----------

